# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Սեռական կյանք, ինտիմ անկյուն >  Սեռական համաձայնություն / sexual consent / сексуальное согласие

## Ծլնգ

Մի փախած նոր տենդենց է աչքովս ընկել՝ stealthing, երբ տղամարդը սեռական ակտի ժամանակ առանց զուգընկերոջը տեղեկացնելու հանում է պահպանակը։ Վերջերս տպագրված մի հոդված այս երևույթը դիտում է գենդերային խտրականության և սեռական համաձայնության խախտման տեսանկյունից։ Բայց այս թեմայում կուզեի ավելի լայն քննարկեինք սեռական համաձայնության ընդլայնված գաղափարը։ Ի՞նչը կարելի է համարել համաձայնություն, իսկ ի՞նչը՝ ոչ։ Պարտադի՞ր է արդյոք վերբալ համաձայնությունը, թե վերբալ անհամձայնության չլինելը արդեն իսկ բավարար է սեռական գործողությունների համար։ Իմաստ ունե՞ն արդյոք սեռական համաձայնության համար սահմանված տարիքային կարծր շեմերը (շատ երկրներում սահմանված չափահասությանը չհասած անձը սեռական համաձայնություն չի կարող տալ ըստ օրենքի, որի պատճառով ոչ-չափահասների հետ նույնիսկ համաձայնեցված սեռական ակտը համարվում է բռնաբարություն՝ statutory rape)։ Եկեք քննարկենք․․․ սեռական համաձայնությունը, դրա իմաստը սեռական կյանքում, դրա պակասի հետևանքները, դրա օրինականացման հետևանքները, արդյոք կապ կա՞ սրա և գենդերային բռնությունների միջև․ կարելի՞ է արդյոք համաձայնության մասին օրենքներով պակասացնել գենդերային բռնությունները և այլն։ Կրթական ինչպիսի՞ քաղաքականությունը կարող է նպաստել համաձայնության կարևորության մասին իրազեկմանը (եթե սա համարում ենք կարևոր) ու նման բաներ։ Լայն թեմա է, մի խոսքով, եկեք հարգանքի սահմաններում քննարկենք, կիսվենք կարծիքներով․․․

----------

ivy (02.06.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Լավ թեմա ա, Ծլնգ։ Հենց ժամանակ գտնեմ, ավելի մանրամասն կգրեմ։ Բայց սկզբի համար միանգամից էս վիդեոն հիշեցի.

----------

ivy (02.06.2017), Շինարար (04.06.2017)

----------


## Gayl

Բռնաբարություն? Չեմ կարծում, որ այդ արարքի համար նույն բռնաբարության հոդվածով պատժեն։
Մի կողմից դեմ եմ, որ անչափահասը սեռական կյանքով ապրի, բայց մյուս կողմից էլ լինում են դեպքեր երբ զույգերից մեկը անգամ չի էլ իմանում, որ իր զուգընկերն անչափահաս է և քրեական պատասխանատվության է ենթարկվում։
Ու մի անհասկանալի բան ևս։ Եթե չեմ սխալվում Հայաստանում աղջիկը իրավունք ունի 17 տարեկանում ամուսնանա, բայց եթե հանկարծ էդ տարիքի աղջկա հետ սեքսով զբաղվես քրեական պատասխանատվության կենթարկվես։ Ինչու?

----------


## Gayl

Զույգերի մեջ համաձայնությունը պարտադիր ա ու չի կարելի սեռական ակտի ժամանակ պահպանակը հանել։ Էդ քայլին անգամ աղջիկներն են դիմում ու ես մի քանի անգամ շատ գեշ կոպտել եմ։

----------


## CactuSoul

> Ու մի անհասկանալի բան ևս։ Եթե չեմ սխալվում Հայաստանում աղջիկը իրավունք ունի 17 տարեկանում ամուսնանա, բայց եթե հանկարծ էդ տարիքի աղջկա հետ սեքսով զբաղվես քրեական պատասխանատվության կենթարկվես։ Ինչու?


Կարծեմ 16-ից օրինական ա, տենց չի՞  :Unsure:

----------


## Gayl

> Կարծեմ 16-ից օրինական ա, տենց չի՞


Հա կամ էլ 16։ Ու հլը միամիտ 17 տարեկանի հետ սեքս արա?
Ասենք ես շատ եմ ջոկում 17 ա, թե 18? թե սեքսից առաջ անձը հաստատող փաստաթուղթ պիտի ուզեմ? Ոպշմ շատ տղերք էդ օրենքի երեսից քաշվում են։

----------


## _Հրաչ_

Գայլ ջան, 16 տարեկանից օրենքով չի արգելվում սեռական հարաբերությունը, ամուսնանալը կապ չունի: 16 տարեկանը լրացածի հետ սեռական հարաբերություն ունենալը ոչ մի կերպ քրեական պատասխանատվություն չի առաջացնում, եթե իհարկե բռնության հարց չկա:
Ուրիշ հարց ա, թե 16-ը չլրացածի հետ սեռական հարաբերություն ունեցողը գիտե՞ր նրա՝ 16-ը չլրացած լինելու մասին: Եթե չհիմնավորվի, որ գիտեր կամ պարտավոր էր իմանալ կամ չէր կարող չիմանալ կամ դա ակնհայտ ա, կատարողը չի դատվի:
Ի դեպ 16-ի տարեդարձի օրն իրան սեքս նվիրելը ամենահաջող միտքը չի, որովհետև օրենքով մարդը 16-ը լրացած ա համարվում ծննդյան օրվա ժամը 24:00-ից հետո:  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (26.04.2017), Cassiopeia (26.04.2017), Gayl (25.04.2017), Աթեիստ (25.04.2017), Մուշու (28.04.2017)

----------


## Gayl

> Գայլ ջան, 16 տարեկանից օրենքով չի արգելվում սեռական հարաբերությունը, ամուսնանալը կապ չունի: 16 տարեկանը լրացածի հետ սեռական հարաբերություն ունենալը ոչ մի կերպ քրեական պատասխանատվություն չի առաջացնում, եթե իհարկե բռնության հարց չկա:
> Ուրիշ հարց ա, թե 16-ը չլրացածի հետ սեռական հարաբերություն ունեցողը գիտե՞ր նրա՝ 16-ը չլրացած լինելու մասին: Եթե չհիմնավորվի, որ գիտեր կամ պարտավոր էր իմանալ կամ չէր կարող չիմանալ կամ դա ակնհայտ ա, կատարողը չի դատվի:
> Ի դեպ 16-ի տարեդարձի օրն իրան սեքս նվիրելը ամենահաջող միտքը չի, որովհետև օրենքով մարդը 16-ը լրացած ա համարվում ծննդյան օրվա ժամը 24:00-ից հետո:


Հա խնդիր չկա։ Ես գիտեմ, որ ինքը 17 ա։ Հետը կարող եմ ամուսնանալ, չէ?, իսկ եթե սեքսով զբաղվեմ? Ախպեր չեմ ուզում ամուսնանամ, բայց սեքսով ենք զբաղվում ու գիտեմ, որ 17 ա։ Էդ դեպքում քրեական պատասխանատվության եմ ենթարկվելու?

----------


## _Հրաչ_

> Հա խնդիր չկա։ Ես գիտեմ, որ ինքը 17 ա։ Հետը կարող եմ ամուսնանալ, չէ?, իսկ եթե սեքսով զբաղվեմ? Ախպեր չեմ ուզում ամուսնանամ, բայց սեքսով ենք զբաղվում ու գիտեմ, որ 17 ա։ Էդ դեպքում քրեական պատասխանատվության եմ ենթարկվելու?


Գրածիս առաջին նախադասությունում հարցիդ պատասխանը կա: ))
Սեքսն ու ամուսնությունը կապ չունեն, 16-ը լրացավ, հաջորդ օրվանից ինչ ուզում եք արեք, պատասխանատվության մասին խոսք էլ չկա: Թեկուզ վերջում չամուսնանաս էլ:

----------

Gayl (26.04.2017)

----------


## Gayl

> Գրածիս առաջին նախադասությունում հարցիդ պատասխանը կա: ))
> Սեքսն ու ամուսնությունը կապ չունեն, 16-ը լրացավ, հաջորդ օրվանից ինչ ուզում եք արեք, պատասխանատվության մասին խոսք էլ չկա: Թեկուզ վերջում չամուսնանաս էլ:


Հա ուրեմն սխալ գիտեի ու միշտ  զարմացել եմ, թե ոնց կարա էս կարգի պարադոքս լինի։

----------

_Հրաչ_ (26.04.2017)

----------


## ivy

Լավն էր Բյուրի դրած տեսանյութը՝ թեյի օրինակով  :Smile: 

Թեմայի հարցադրման վերաբերյալ: Իմ կարծիքով, պարտադիր չի ամեն սեռական գործողությունից առաջ հստակ վերբալ «այո» լսել. վերբալ անհամաձայնություն չլինելն արդեն բավարար կարող է լինել, եթե կողմերը լրիվ սթափ վիճակում են ու իրենց գործողություններով ցույց են տալիս, որ պատրաստ են սեռական կապի: 
Իհարկե լինում են դեպքեր, երբ հստակ չի՝ կողմերից մեկը ուզում է կամ պատրաստ է դրան, թե ոչ: Էդ դեպքում լավ է վերբալ ձևով ամեն ինչ հստակեցնել կամ ուղղակի դադարեցնել: Ընդհանրապես, եթե հասկանալի չի իրավիճակը, ապա ճիշտը «չանելն» է:

Էս թեմայի կոնտեքստում ուզում եմ մի բան ասել: 
Ինձ թվում է, սեռական համաձայնության-անհամաձայնության թեմայի մասին մտածելիս շատերը միայն «նոր զուգընկեր» են պատկերացնում, բայց էս հարցը կարող է ակտուալ լինել նաև էն զուգընկերների միջև, որոնք արդեն ինչ-որ ժամանակ միասին են կամ անգամ երկարատև հարաբերությունների մեջ են: 
Օրինակ՝ եթե մարդիկ ամուսնական հարաբերությունների մեջ են, դա ամենևին չի նշանակում, թե մի զուգընկերը կարող է մյուսի հետ անել ինչ ուզի-երբ ուզի՝ անկախ վերջինիս ցանկությունից, միայն որովհետև էդ մեկն իր օրինական կողակիցն է, ու դա իրեն ամեն ինչի իրավունք է տալիս:

----------

Աթեիստ (02.06.2017), Արշակ (04.06.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էս թեմայի կոնտեքստում ուզում եմ մի բան ասել: 
> Ինձ թվում է, սեռական համաձայնության-անհամաձայնության թեմայի մասին մտածելիս շատերը միայն «նոր զուգընկեր» են պատկերացնում, բայց էս հարցը կարող է ակտուալ լինել նաև էն զուգընկերների միջև, որոնք արդեն ինչ-որ ժամանակ միասին են կամ անգամ երկարատև հարաբերությունների մեջ են: 
> Օրինակ՝ եթե մարդիկ ամուսնական հարաբերությունների մեջ են, դա ամենևին չի նշանակում, թե մի զուգընկերը կարող է մյուսի հետ անել ինչ ուզի-երբ ուզի՝ անկախ վերջինիս ցանկությունից, միայն որովհետև էդ մեկն իր օրինական կողակիցն է, ու դա իրեն ամեն ինչի իրավունք է տալիս:


Հաստատ: Ու բռնությունների մեծ մասն էլ ավելի շատ ընտանիքներում են լինում, քան դրանից դուրս: Մենակ ես ինքս մի քանի ընկերուհի ունեմ, որոնք պարբերաբար կամ մի քանի անգամ ամուսինների կողմից բռնության են ենթարկվել: Մի դեպքում նույնիսկ ոստիկանություն ա կանչվել, բայց ոստիկանությունն էլ նույն վերաբերմունքն ունի. եթե կինն ա, ուրեմն ինչ ուզի, կանի:

----------


## Արշակ

Մի հատ անեկդոտ հիշեցի․ 
_Գայուշը զբոսայգով քայլում ա, մեկ էլ զգում ա, որ մեկը հետևից շրջազգեստից քշում ա։ Գայուշս էլ․
–Ի՜, մի՜ արա, թո՜ղ․․․
Մեկ էլ շրջվում ա, տեսնում շրջազգեստը ընդամենը թփին ա բռնվել․ «հեհ, ու՞ր էր Գայուշին տենց բախտ  »_ 

Հիմա ասածս ի՞նչ ա․ երևի բոլորս էլ հանդիպել ենք տենց մարդկանց (սովորաբար կանանց), որոնց «հա»–ն ու «չէ»–ն ոչ միշտ ա բռնում իրանց իրական ուզածի հետ։ ՈՒ սա հատկապես բնորոշ ա սիրային հարաբերույթուններին, հաճախ սիրային խաղի կարևոր մաս ա կազմում։ 
Մի կողմ թողնենք էն հարցը, թե ի՞նքանով ա նման պահվածքը խելամիտ։ Թեմայի շրջանակներում ուրիշ հարց ա հետաքրքիր․

1. Ի՞նչ անի զուգընկերը։ Ուղղորդվի վերբալ «չէ»–ո՞վ, թե իր հասկացած վերբալ չասված «հա»–ով, որը չի բացառվում, որ էս անգամ իրոք «չէ» էր։
Վստահ եմ որ շատ են դեպքերը, երբ զուգնկերները մեկը մյուսի էմոցիոնալ թարս ու շիտակ «հա» ու «չէ»–ն լավ հասկանում են ու ապրում են հաշտ ու երջանիկ, բայց նաև շատ են դեպքերը երբ․ 

_–Հա՞, 
–ՉԷ՛,
-լավ, ափսոս, հաջող 
-Արա բայց դու ի՜նչ քյալ ես_ 

Ու վստահ եմ, որ շատ են նաև էն դեպքերը, երբ վերոնշյալ իրավիճակներից շշկռված զուգընկերը իրական «չէ»–ն ընկալում ա որպես ձևեր թափող «հա» ու արդյունքում ստացվում ա սեռական բռնություն։

2. իրավական տեսանկյունից ո՞նց վարվել էն դեպքերի հետ, երբ զուգընկերները տենց սութի «չէ»–երով զուգորդված ջիգյարով զվարճանում են, հետո մի քանի օր հետո ինչ–որ առիթով վիճում են ու կինը գնում բողոք ա տալիս, թե բա էն օրը ինձ բռնաբարել են․ ես ասեցի չէ, բայց մեկ ա արեց։  

Ի դեպ, StrangeLittleGirl–ի բերած թեյի անալոգիան էլ ա տենց։ Հաճախ որ հյուր ես ընդունում, սնունդ կամ թեյ ես առաջարկում, «քաղաքավարի» մերժում են, բայց որպես հյուրատեր պարտավոր ես պնդել, որտև գիտես, որ իրականում ուզում են։ Հակառակ դեպքում անհյուրասեր կընկալվես։

Ինքս ենթադրում եմ, որ մարդկանց, հասարակության գիտակցության ու կուլտուրայի բարձացման հետ էս տիպի պահվածքը (ուզում ա, բայց ասում ա՝ չէ) վերանում ա․ ինչպես թեյի, էնպես էլ՝ սիրային հարաբերությունների դեպքում։ Բայց ունենք էն ինչ ունենք, ու գուցե պե՞տք ա սենց հարցերում հաշվի առնել տվյալ հասարակության կամ մարդու գիտակցության մակարդակը, էմոցիոնալ վիճակը, ինչպես անձնական հարաբերություններում, էնպես էլ իրավական դաշտում։ Ի՞նչ եք կարծում։ 

Հ․ Գ․
Մի ուրիշ անեկդոտ էլ հիշեցի․

_Դինոզավրը մոտենում ա դինոզավրուհուն․
– Հը՞
– Հըը
․․․
– Հը՞
– Հըը
․․․
Եվ այսպես դինոզավրերը վերացան աշխարհի երեսից։_

----------

John (05.06.2017)

----------


## Շինարար

> Լավ թեմա ա, Ծլնգ։ Հենց ժամանակ գտնեմ, ավելի մանրամասն կգրեմ։ Բայց սկզբի համար միանգամից էս վիդեոն հիշեցի.


Մեր ՀԿ-ում մենք էլ ենք էս վիդեոն օգտագործում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Արշակ, «չէ» բառից հետո նորից թեյ առաջարկելու ու թեյը ստիպողաբար լցնելու ու խմացնելու միջև ահագին մեծ տարբերություն կա  :Smile:

----------

Նաիրուհի (05.06.2017)

----------


## Արշակ

> Արշակ, «չէ» բառից հետո նորից թեյ առաջարկելու ու թեյը ստիպողաբար լցնելու ու խմացնելու միջև ահագին մեծ տարբերություն կա


Եթե ինձ ես հարցնում, ոչ պետք ա ձևական առաջարկել, ոչ ձևական հրաժարվել, ոչ էլ նույնիսկ երկրորդ անգամ առաջարկել, բայց փաստը էն ա, որ ասենք Հայաստանում լիքը մարդու պանյատներով մինչև վերջ հրաժարվելը ու միայն զոռով ուտելը քաղաքավարության սուրբ կանոն ա։ ՈՒ տենց էլ ապրում են մարդիկ, հաճախ փոխադարձ համաձայնությամբ։
Բռնությունը վատ ա, ինձ թվում ա էդ անիմաստ էլ ա քննարկելը։ Ոնց հասկանում եմ, տվյալ թեմայի հարցը էն ա, թե որն ա պետք համարել քոնսենթ, ու որը՝ չէ։ ՈՒ էդ հարցը պետք ա դիտարկել մեր էսօրվա ունեցած աշխարհի կոնտեքստում։ 
Նոր էլ էս հայտնի արտահայտությունը հիշեցի․ կարծեմ ինչ–որ կինոյից էր․ _«Настоящий мужчина всегда должен пытаться, а настоящая девушка — сопротивляться․»
_
Իմ Ակումբի ստորագրությունն ասում ա․_ «եղիր այն փոփոխությունը, որն ուզում ես տեսնել աշխարհում»,_ այսինքն՝ եթե հրաժարվում ա թեյից, ասա՝ եղավ։ Եթե շարունակաբար տենց անես, ի վերջո խելոք–խելոք կսկսեն «հա»–ն ու «չէ»–ն ըստ նշանակության կիրառել։

Բայց էդ չի նշանակում, որ եթե էսօրվա աշխարհում տեսնում եմ, որ մեկը զոռով թել ա լցնում ու խմացնում, մյուսն էլ մինչև վերջ հրաժարվում ա, պարտադիր ա, որ իրականում բռնություն տեղի ունեցած լինի, չէ՞։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Եթե ինձ ես հարցնում, ոչ պետք ա ձևական առաջարկել, ոչ ձևական հրաժարվել, ոչ էլ նույնիսկ երկրորդ անգամ առաջարկել, բայց փաստը էն ա, որ ասենք Հայաստանում լիքը մարդու պանյատներով մինչև վերջ հրաժարվելը ու միայն զոռով ուտելը քաղաքավարության սուրբ կանոն ա։ ՈՒ տենց էլ ապրում են մարդիկ, հաճախ փոխադարձ համաձայնությամբ։
> Բռնությունը վատ ա, ինձ թվում ա էդ անիմաստ էլ ա քննարկելը։ Ոնց հասկանում եմ, տվյալ թեմայի հարցը էն ա, թե որն ա պետք համարել քոնսենթ, ու որը՝ չէ։ ՈՒ էդ հարցը պետք ա դիտարկել մեր էսօրվա ունեցած աշխարհի կոնտեքստում։ 
> Նոր էլ էս հայտնի արտահայտությունը հիշեցի․ կարծեմ ինչ–որ կինոյից էր․ _«Настоящий мужчина всегда должен пытаться, а настоящая девушка — сопротивляться․»
> _
> Իմ Ակումբի ստորագրությունն ասում ա․_ «եղիր այն փոփոխությունը, որն ուզում ես տեսնել աշխարհում»,_ այսինքն՝ եթե հրաժարվում ա թեյից, ասա՝ եղավ։ Եթե շարունակաբար տենց անես, ի վերջո խելոք–խելոք կսկսեն «հա»–ն ու «չէ»–ն ըստ նշանակության կիրառել։
> 
> Բայց էդ չի նշանակում, որ եթե էսօրվա աշխարհում տեսնում եմ, որ մեկը զոռով թել ա լցնում ու խմացնում, մյուսն էլ մինչև վերջ հրաժարվում ա, պարտադիր ա, որ իրականում բռնություն տեղի ունեցած լինի, չէ՞։


Ընդհանուր առմամբ համաձայն եմ, որ ձևականությունից պետք ա հրաժարվել (դրա համար էլ Հայաստանում չեմ, ես տենց էլ չսովորեցի ձևականության սոցիալական նորմերը կիրառել  :LOL:  )։

Բայց իրոք էսօրվա օրով համաձայնության հարցը լուրջ խնդիր ա։ Անցյալ տարի ԱՄՆ-ում էր մի շատ հայտնի դեպք շրջանառվում, երբ մի տղա հարբածությունից գիտակցությունը կորցրած աղջկա ձեռքով բռնաբարել էր։ Ու ահագին շուխուռներից հետո նոր մեղավորին կարողացան դատել, որովհետև ինքն ասում էր՝ չէ չի ասել։ Է պարզ ա, որ անգիտակից մարդը չի կարա չէ ասի։

Իմ կարծիքով, սեռական ակտի ժամանակ համաձայնությունը մենակ էն դեպքում ա հստակ, երբ մի կողմը մյուսին հարցնում ա, մյուսն էլ դրական պատասխան ա տալիս։ Ու հատկապես մեկի հետ առաջին անգամ լինելու դեպքում դա պարտադիր հարց ա, որ պետք ա տալ։ Ոնց որ հարցնում են՝ թեյ ուզու՞մ ես։

----------


## Արշակ

> Բայց իրոք էսօրվա օրով համաձայնության հարցը լուրջ խնդիր ա։ Անցյալ տարի ԱՄՆ-ում էր մի շատ հայտնի դեպք շրջանառվում, երբ մի տղա հարբածությունից գիտակցությունը կորցրած աղջկա ձեռքով բռնաբարել էր։ Ու ահագին շուխուռներից հետո նոր մեղավորին կարողացան դատել, որովհետև ինքն ասում էր՝ չէ չի ասել։ Է պարզ ա, որ անգիտակից մարդը չի կարա չէ ասի։
> 
> Իմ կարծիքով, սեռական ակտի ժամանակ համաձայնությունը մենակ էն դեպքում ա հստակ, երբ մի կողմը մյուսին հարցնում ա, մյուսն էլ դրական պատասխան ա տալիս։ Ու հատկապես մեկի հետ առաջին անգամ լինելու դեպքում դա պարտադիր հարց ա, որ պետք ա տալ։ Ոնց որ հարցնում են՝ թեյ ուզու՞մ ես։


Իմ կարծիքով, վերբալ հատուկ հարցնել ու դրական պատասխան ստանալը պարտադիր դարձնելը մի քիչ ծայրահեղություն ա։ Անգիտակից մարդուն բռնաբարելը արգելելու համար կարիք չկա տենց ծայրահեղությունների գնալ։ Թե չէ մի օր էլ կարող ա ստորագրությամբ կոնտրակտի հասնենք  :LOL:  
Էս աշխարհում սեքսի մեծ մասը սահուն անցումով ա լինում․ ասենք նստում կինո են նայում, հետո գրկվել, հետո ավելի պինդ գրկվել, հետո պաչիկ–մաչիկ, ու տենց մանրից զարգանում ա ու հեչ պարտադիր չի որ նախորոք հարցուպատասխան լինի։  :Smile:  ՈՒ եթե զույգից մեկը էդ ընթացքում որևէ պահի էլ չի ուզում թեման զարգացնի կամ փոշմանում ա, լիքը վերբալ ու ոչ վերբալ ձևեր կան կան հասկացնելու։ Իհարկե, եթե երկու կողմն էլ գիտակիվ վիճակում են:

----------

CactuSoul (08.06.2017), ivy (04.06.2017), Հայկօ (04.06.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իմ կարծիքով, վերբալ հատուկ հարցնել ու դրական պատասխան ստանալը պարտադիր դարձնելը մի քիչ ծայրահեղություն ա։ Անգիտակից մարդուն բռնաբարելը արգելելու համար կարիք չկա տենց ծայրահեղությունների գնալ։ Թե չէ մի օր էլ կարող ա ստորագրությամբ կոնտրակտի հասնենք  
> Էս աշխարհում սեքսի մեծ մասը սահուն անցումով ա լինում․ ասենք նստում կինո են նայում, հետո գրկվել, հետո ավելի պինդ գրկվել, հետո պաչիկ–մաչիկ, ու տենց մանրից զարգանում ա ու հեչ պարտադիր չի որ նախորոք հարցուպատասխան լինի։  ՈՒ եթե զույգից մեկը էդ ընթացքում որևէ պահի էլ չի ուզում թեման զարգացնի կամ փոշմանում ա, լիքը վերբալ ու ոչ վերբալ ձևեր կան կան հասկացնելու։ Իհարկե, եթե երկու կողմն էլ գիտակիվ վիճակում են:


Տեսականորեն հեշտ ա սենց ասելը, բայց գործնականում լիքն են դեպքերը, երբ կինը հստակ վերբալ ու ոչ վերբալ նշաններ ա տվել, որ տղամարդը չշարունակի, բայց շարունակել ա։ Սենց դեպքերը հատկապես շատ են լինում, երբ ալկոհոլ ա խառը լինում, երբ կա՛մ կնոջ տված նշանները հստակ չեն լինում, կա՛մ տղամարդն ունակ չի լինում դրանք ընկալելու, կա՛մ երկուսը միասին, կա՛մ տղամարդը ձև ա տալիս, թե չի ընկալում։ Ու հաճախ լինում են նաև դեպքեր, երբ բանը հասնում ա դատարան, տղամարդն ասում ա՝ բայց թողեց պաչպչվել։ Պաչպչվել թողնելն ու սեքսի համաձայնություն տալը նույնը չեն։ Ու անգամ սեքսի համաձայնություն տալուց էլ կան բաներ, որ մի կողմը չի ուզում անել։ ԵՐբ դիմացինը պնդում ա, դա արդեն բռնություն ա։

----------


## Արշակ

> Տեսականորեն հեշտ ա սենց ասելը, բայց գործնականում լիքն են դեպքերը, երբ կինը հստակ վերբալ ու ոչ վերբալ նշաններ ա տվել, որ տղամարդը չշարունակի, բայց շարունակել ա։ Սենց դեպքերը հատկապես շատ են լինում, երբ ալկոհոլ ա խառը լինում, երբ կա՛մ կնոջ տված նշանները հստակ չեն լինում, կա՛մ տղամարդն ունակ չի լինում դրանք ընկալելու, կա՛մ երկուսը միասին, կա՛մ տղամարդը ձև ա տալիս, թե չի ընկալում։ Ու հաճախ լինում են նաև դեպքեր, երբ բանը հասնում ա դատարան, տղամարդն ասում ա՝ բայց թողեց պաչպչվել։ Պաչպչվել թողնելն ու սեքսի համաձայնություն տալը նույնը չեն։ Ու անգամ սեքսի համաձայնություն տալուց էլ կան բաներ, որ մի կողմը չի ուզում անել։ ԵՐբ դիմացինը պնդում ա, դա արդեն բռնություն ա։


Հա, էդ սաղ ճիշտ ես ասում է, բայց լուծումը ֆորմալ հարցուպատասխանի անցնելը չի, ինձ թվում ա։ Հլը մի կողմ թողենք, որ տենց նուրբ մարդկային հարաբերություններում նման պարտադիր ֆորմալություն մտցնելը չի դզում ու պրակտիկ չի, բայց նաև դրանով վերը նշածդ պրոբլեմները չեն էլ լուծվի․ ասենք թե սկզբից ֆորմալ հարց տա ու ֆորմալ դրական պատասխան ստանա, էդ քո ասածները մեկ ա էլի կարա լինի։ Թե՞ ամեն նոր շարժումից առաջ պետք ա պարտադիր մի հատ էլ ճշտող հարց տա՝ դեռ պատասխանը դրական ա՞, շարունակե՞մ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա, էդ սաղ ճիշտ ես ասում է, բայց լուծումը ֆորմալ հարցուպատասխանի անցնելը չի, ինձ թվում ա։ Հլը մի կողմ թողենք, որ տենց նուրբ մարդկային հարաբերություններում նման պարտադիր ֆորմալություն մտցնելը չի դզում ու պրակտիկ չի, բայց նաև դրանով վերը նշածդ պրոբլեմները չեն էլ լուծվի․ ասենք թե սկզբից ֆորմալ հարց տա ու ֆորմալ դրական պատասխան ստանա, էդ քո ասածները մեկ ա էլի կարա լինի։ Թե՞ ամեն նոր շարժումից առաջ պետք ա պարտադիր մի հատ էլ ճշտող հարց տա՝ դեռ պատասխանը դրական ա՞, շարունակե՞մ։


Չէ, ես չեմ ասում՝ ֆորմալ համաձայնության անցնել, այլ եթե դիմացինը զուտ ուզում ա իրան ապահովագրի, ցանկալի ա, որ գոնե հարցնի հա, թե չէ։ Ու ի դեպ, անգամ իմ փորձից կարամ ասեմ, որ էղել են դեպքեր, երբ դիմացինը հարցրել ա, ու անկեղծ ասած, շատ հաճելի ու ռոմանտիկ ա, երբ դիմացինը քեզ նման հարց ա տալիս։

----------


## Արշակ

> Չէ, ես չեմ ասում՝ ֆորմալ համաձայնության անցնել, այլ եթե դիմացինը զուտ ուզում ա իրան ապահովագրի, ցանկալի ա, որ գոնե հարցնի հա, թե չէ։ Ու ի դեպ, անգամ իմ փորձից կարամ ասեմ, որ էղել են դեպքեր, երբ դիմացինը հարցրել ա, ու անկեղծ ասած, շատ հաճելի ու ռոմանտիկ ա, երբ դիմացինը քեզ նման հարց ա տալիս։


Դե կախված իրավիճակից ամեն ինչն էլ կարա ռոմանտիկ ու հաճելի լինի, նույնսկ ֆորմալ, երկկողմ ստորագրությամբ կոնտրակտը  :Smile:  Զագսում ամուսնության գրանցումը տենց մի բան ա էլի  :LOL:  Բայց դե սեռական բռնությունից ոչ մի կերպ չի ապահովում։ 
Թե չէ, նենց չի որ դեմ եմ իրար հարցնելուն ով ինչ ա ուզում  :Jpit:  Ընդհանրապես իրար հետ խոսելը իրար հասկանալու ձևերից մեկն ա  :Smile:

----------

